# hash from trash?



## michaelskunknasty (Sep 1, 2005)

I know you can make hash from the trim/ sticks and leaves. What if I saved all of my dried out sticks from my weed bags and grounded them up in the same manner you do when you make hash, over a silk screen. would it yeild any resin, or are they all dried out. If so I might have to start saveing all my sticks and stems. or am I wasting my time?


----------



## Hick (Sep 2, 2005)

The material _has_ to have trichomes present. Grinding it ill only permiate your hash with plant material. Not what you want.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 2, 2005)

so if I bought like a fatty sack of green, like a couple Os, could I do the process, then add whatever is left from my harvest to make some nice hash? or would it be spent already?


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2005)

I've never used my buds for hash. and I have no way of knowing what is left over from your harvest, but if performed properly on a couple oz's, it should yeild a decent chunk.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 3, 2005)

sweet


----------



## hiddencreekboy (Aug 15, 2009)

you gotta have good product to get good results---low quility **** yields low quality crap--- tho much better than stems,seeds,etc.------------------peace out[ q uote=michaelskunknasty]I know you can make hash from the trim/ sticks and leaves. What if I saved all of my dried out sticks from my weed bags and grounded them up in the same manner you do when you make hash, over a silk screen. would it yeild any resin, or are they all dried out. If so I might have to start saveing all my sticks and stems. or am I wasting my time?[/quote]


----------



## hiddencreekboy (Aug 15, 2009)

peace out               





			
				Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> so if I bought like a fatty sack of green, like a couple Os, could I do the process, then add whatever is left from my harvest to make some nice hash? or would it be spent already?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

Dry, Kief, ISO wash


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 23, 2009)

so i'm guessing from these posts that fan leaves are unsuitable for hash?

i have a fatty bag of leaves, but i really haven't seen any trichomes at all on them...


----------



## Motor City Madman (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have a strain like white widow that is trich crazy, the fans leaves are good. But lick hick said there has to be trichs there. I don't use the fan leaves from my harvest, just the stickers and popcorn buds. I don't use stems either.


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah, i thought so. my friend was trying to tell me he could get me a gram of kief off of them, and i was telling him no way. i had to check to make sure, but it's not like i'm surprised.

and have you ever thought of brewing up tea with the stems? that seems to be a favorite among my friends.


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 18, 2009)

So after using the popcorn buds, can you re dry the left overs and still smoke it? Will it get you high? You can smoke buds that don't have trich's on them and still get high. I'm confused


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> So after using the popcorn buds, can you re dry the left overs and still smoke it? Will it get you high? You can smoke buds that don't have trich's on them and still get high. I'm confused



No you cant, THC is present in the trichomes,

Once I use my popcorn buds and leaf for hash I throw it away,then smoke the hash.


----------

